# When does it all end? Frustration again



## Charley Davidson (Jun 14, 2012)

The list of tools and equipment I have in my opinion is quite impressive considering the amount of time I've been collecting & the limited funds of which I have been doing it with.  BUT .... Every time I go to do something even simple I don't have what I need.

Today I'm trying to indicate my new Kurt (the real deal) vise, I get out one of my 2 lever type indicators but have no way to chuck it in a collet grrrrrr. It's like how many accessories do you need for one tool?

I'm gonna go back and use the magnetic base on the quill (I Hope)  maybe it's just lack of experience I don't know.:nuts:

It just seems never ending from parallels to cutters to hold downs to ??????? to $$$$$$$  I think it's a conspiracy


----------



## bcall2043 (Jun 14, 2012)

Charley Davidson said:


> .......... Every time I go to do something even simple I don't have what I need.............. I think it's a conspiracy



Listen to you! It is not a "need" you have it is an illness. You just "want" more tools and you are trying to justify them. Use your magnet base to hold the indicator and get over it.

Benny


----------



## metalmaster (Jun 14, 2012)

you might be able to use one of the rods from the magnetic base in a collet.
does the indicator have a dovetail shank ?

mike


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jun 14, 2012)

Bill Gruby said:


> I going to say this and I hope you are listening Charlie. This goes for all in the same boat. Your biggest problem right now is that you are in too much of a hurry. Slow down. You must be capable of figuring what else will work that you already have.
> The only stationary tools I have for machining in my shop now are my lathe, my drillpress and my new surface grinder. That's right, no milling machine. As you have seen I do without or maybe call in a favor and use theirs.
> 
> "Billy G" :biggrin:



:+1:  Of course I've got a lathe, shaper, bandsaw, drill press, and now mill so that I can make a .50 cent part for an old fishing rod my son broke last weekend.  :biggrin:

-Ron


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jun 14, 2012)

Bill Gruby said:


> I going to say this and I hope you are listening Charlie. This goes for all in the same boat. Your biggest problem right now is that you are in too much of a hurry. Slow down. You must be capable of figuring what else will work that you already have.
> The only stationary tools I have for machining in my shop now are my lathe, my drillpress and my new surface grinder. That's right, no milling machine. As you have seen I do without or maybe call in a favor and use theirs.
> 
> "Billy G" :biggrin:



(Fingers in my ears ) going "Lalalalalalalalalalala :lmao:

I was hungry & frustrated, went back & had it in a collet in 2 minutes. Both indicators have dove tails but I'm missing some of the accessories.


----------



## sanddan (Jun 17, 2012)

ScrapMetal said:


> :+1:  Of course I've got a lathe, shaper, bandsaw, drill press, and now mill so that I can make a .50 cent part for an old fishing rod my son broke last weekend.  :biggrin:
> 
> -Ron



Ron,

I am in the same boat as you!

But it's fun so what the heck 

Dan


----------



## pjf134 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ron,
 I am glad to see your machines paying off, maybe next week you can shoot for $1.00.
Paul


----------



## llarson (Jun 17, 2012)

Seems that indicating on a mill is a huge frustration for all. I've got a bunch of rods for various needs. I'll describe the one that works well for indicating vises, as my scanner won't work on the new 'puter. Fit a rod into a collet , or drill chuck. Bend the rod 90 degrees, run it out 2-3" horizontally, bend again to straight down for about an inch, and bend again to horizontal so it goes back under the origin at the collet, or chuck. Obviously, the bending should not be done with the rod in the machine. This allows an indicator to be used "on center" of the quill, or at any chosen point along the lower part of the rod. Often the requisite rod size to fit the indicator holder needs to be different than the collet end, accomplished by butt joint brazing or welding two pieces of rod together. With a chuck as a holding device, it doesn't matter.


----------



## November X-ray (Jun 17, 2012)

Charley - Have you ever been gold prospecting? Let me tell you, the real "gold" is mined by the numerous outfits that sale the various supplies/equipment/devices pertaining to this, BUT ONLY IF ONE LET'S THEM. Meaning that lots of the enjoyment I get out of machining (and gold prospecting) is figuring out ways to do something, as it is merely a hobby and not what I make my living from (Thank GOD are I'd starve to death)!

That's one of the beauties of this forum is being able to draw upon others experience and suggestions, especially for that once in a very great while project.

Have fun and lose the frustrations because life can have many if you allow it. My youngest son always tells me if you set your expectations low enough, you will never be disappointed!

Good Luck


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jun 17, 2012)

November X-ray said:


> Have fun and lose the frustrations because life can have many if you allow it. My youngest son always tells me if you set your expectations low enough, you will never be disappointed!
> 
> Good Luck



Now that's funny & I can relate as I have a reputation to live down to


----------

